# Question about flash player?



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does android 4.1.1 or 4.2 support flash player? Isn't flash for android gone? If one has it backed up will it work?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

No flash is not supported in JB 4.1.1+. Since there were many posts about sideloading the flash apk, I'm not sure if there is a difference between restoring it with something like Titanium Backup vs. sideloading the apk. I restore Flash on Beans JB builds although I admittedly haven't watched much video since I've been doing so.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Side loaded a flash apk, and all is good on Jelly Beans

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

What about flash on chrome browser.what are people using for chrome

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Droidx316 said:


> What about flash on chrome browser.what are people using for chrome
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You need to use a different browser, Chrome does not support flash.


----------

